# New rocks



## brocko (Oct 2, 2012)

Bought some new rocks and I'm looking for thoughts and opinions.

Old set up


New setup 
http://s172.photobucket.com/user/do...B-473E-B826-D4919508014E_zps3rtvimwd.jpg.html


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks great. I am a bigger fan of smaller, less flat/symmetrical rocks to give it a more natural look.


----------



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

Very Cool!!! maybe try to build up the back a little, and make a little more hiding spots. Those are some awesome and healthy looking fish too!


----------

